# B414 clutch



## caps7 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would like to know how to adjust the clutch on a B414 international tractor. Thanks:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Caps!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you ever get an answer to your query ???


----------



## Mitch1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I like to no the answer myseft, if anyone no how, on a B414, thanks..


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Over the weekend i will copy procedures from the ops & service manuals and post here


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

"Mitch" see att pages from service manual on clutch pedal and release finger adjustment for B-414 Tractor.


----------



## Mitch1 (Nov 18, 2010)

cyrush said:


> "Mitch" see att pages from service manual on clutch pedal and release finger adjustment for B-414 Tractor.


Thanks alot, this is a big help,::fineprint Bye


----------

